# Year of Toro 421?



## dakreb (4 mo ago)

This Toro was given to me for free and it sort of runs. I can’t seem to find what year this is. Looking on Toros website with the Model number I can find information but not showing years. There was a post somewhere I read that made it seem it was 1980 or previous, but it looks like it would be newer than that. Any help or knowledge on this machine?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, 1980



https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/toro/snowthrowers/38010-421-snowthrower-1980-sn-0000001-0999999


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*1992 model year.*


----------



## dakreb (4 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *1992 model year.*


How did you determine that year?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The last two numbers on the serial tag*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

it can't be from 1992, as it's an older model that has the levers hanging down. the 38010 was offered in 1979, 1980, and 1981.

you can see the 1983 toro 521 with the same lever layout here: A Special Toro treat from 1983


----------

